# Australian, specifically Melbourne, PC build recommendation



## Ctd (Jul 30, 2016)

Brains trust, I'm looking at jumping off the Mac train for the next computer and wondering if any people in my neck of the woods have recommendations for a custom Pc builder.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## brett (Jul 30, 2016)

http://www.aavimt.com.au

Done


----------



## Ctd (Jul 30, 2016)

Sweet thanks


----------



## trumpoz (Jul 30, 2016)

Another vote for aavim. Vin knows his stuff.


----------



## CACKLAND (Jul 30, 2016)

Not interested in building your own PC?


----------



## Udo (Jul 31, 2016)

Where's Melbourne? 

Any recommendations for Sydney?


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 31, 2016)

Vin from DAWBench?
He loved AMD....


----------



## brett (Jul 31, 2016)

Udo said:


> Where's Melbourne?
> 
> Any recommendations for Sydney?



Vin ships Australia wide


----------



## trumpoz (Jul 31, 2016)

chimuelo said:


> Vin from DAWBench?
> He loved AMD....


Not anymore. None of his machines use AMD anymore.


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 31, 2016)

Can't blame him.
AMD got smoked back in 2009.
Should have never built that Dresden Fab.


----------

